
Ask HN: What are engineering solutions to preserve Net Neutrality? - wavesounds
What is a practical engineering solution to prevent ISPs from monitoring&#x2F;filtering a users internet traffic? And what Open Source projects can we contribute to help build this solution?<p>It must be something that has the potential of being mainstream and can&#x27;t easily be shut down.
======
greenyoda
You could use a VPN to prevent an ISP from filtering your traffic, but that
doesn't solve the problem of ISPs being able to give preferential treatment to
certain sites. For example, if your ISP gives preferential treatment to sites
A, B and C, then they'll just slow down any service that's _not_ going to one
of those sites, which includes any VPN traffic whose destination they can't
determine.

~~~
wavesounds
What if Netflix hosted a VPN? Instead of paying comcast $5 for ever website I
want to visit, I just pay comcast for Netflix and use the VPN that comes with
my Netflix subscription to get everything else for free?

~~~
tabeth
Even if this worked, it still wouldn't be good. You've simply replaced Comcast
with Netflix.

------
hacknat
When wireless gets good enough to replace most home set ups, being an ISP will
become a race to the bottom, and I have to imagine that Net Neutrality
(audited by someone reputable) will be a consumer demand that helps
differentiate.

------
arkadiyt
Domain Fronting:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_fronting](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_fronting)

~~~
wavesounds
What are the limitations of this? How come it hasn't taken off?

~~~
quickthrower2
"This can be done if the blocked and the innocuous sites are both hosted by
the same large provider"

Netflix probably doesn't host other people's sites.

------
rdwilson713
One problem that needs to be addressed is that of overhead. It's silly to add
an additional layer just to circumvent censorship. Although that's what is
being tried in China with mixed results.

------
tonkymo
63887 78543 73227 18585 63064 53943 52906 51219 94652 41979 38645 64812 29468
49121 05792 59274 69217 60372 10547 58394 69792 49685 19637 59362

